# Missouri Beginning Beekeeping Workshop, March 19, 2022



## Mrs.Ko (Jan 31, 2013)

* 
Beginning Beekeeping Workshop
Saturday, March 19, 2022*
8:00 am – 5:00 pm.
*First Baptist Church, Warrensburg, MO*
Join the 
* Johnson County Missouri Beekeeper’s Association * 
for their *Beginning Beekeeping Workshop* –​ An all-day intensive for beginning, new, and seasoned beekeepers!
The agenda will include:​Bee Biology; Equipment; Acquiring bees; Spring, Fall, and Winter Management; Bee Diseases and Pest Management; Educational Opportunities; Hive Location; Honey Plants; Extracting Honey; Beekeeping Etiquette; Questions and Answers; and a chance to win a *Complete Colony of Honey Bees*!

Presentations are also certified for the _Great Plains Master Beekeeping Program _Credits via the University of Nebraska. About the Master Beekeeping Program | Great Plains Master Beekeeping | Nebraska 
*$65 Early-Registration Fee includes:*​A Beekeeping Handbook, membership in the association, presentation notes, refreshments, and lunch will be provided. Beekeeping Supply Vendors will be on site.
* 
For more info:*
Cathy Misko (660) 656-3485
[email protected]
or
Tom O’Neill (660) 525-5828
[email protected]

*To download PRE-Registration Form Visit www.JCMBA.org*​


----------

